# NAMotorsports | Haldex Control Units On Sale



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Haldex AWD Control Units* 
*Sale Ends 2/28/2011* 










*Control Units* 










By re-tuning your vehicle's AWD system, power is more aggressively directed to the rear wheels under a wide variety of driving conditions. This results in more neutral handling characteristics and better off the line acceleration. This system does not intefere with ABS or Traction Control Systems. 

This a simple plug-n-play application, no modifications necessary! This unit replaces your original equipment Haldex control unit. 

Haldex AWD Electronic Control Unit $874.95 
Audi TT (MK1) (1999-2006) 
Volkswagen R32 (MKIV) (2004-2004) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance Package - Includes AWD Electronic Control Unit, Cable and Switch $1199.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for 8P Audi A3 and MK II Audi TT/TTS $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for B6 Volkswagen Passat, CC and Tiguan $899.95 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2009-2010) 










*Haldex Remote Controls* 










Haldex Wireless Remote Control $349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2006-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 

Haldex Gen2 Cable and Switch #349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2008-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 










*Ordering:* 
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone. 

*Payment:* 
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS 










*Tax:* 
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax. 

*Shipping:* 
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be  

charged additional shipping fees. Interational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:* 
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST 
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST 
Saturday we are closed 
Sundays we are closed 

*Retail Showroom:* 
Come check out our new facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions. 

*Website:* 
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:* 
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up. 

North American Motorsports Newsletter 










*Contact Info:* 
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS 
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net 
*PM:* namotorsports 

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome, will be ordering shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this the same haldex controller as the HPA unit?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No these are the "blue" and the HPA's are the "orange". If I remember correctly the blue's don't transfer as much power as the orange, but they transfer more than the stock. orange>blue>stock


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Actually, I believe the orange controller allows 100% engagement all of the time (even in deceleration) whereas the blue disengages the rear wheels when you let off the gas.. 

this is what I've heard, so I'm not sure if this is 100% correct.. seems pretty legit though 

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Actually, I believe the orange controller allows 100% engagement all of the time (even in deceleration) whereas the blue disengages the rear wheels when you let off the gas..
> 
> this is what I've heard, so I'm not sure if this is 100% correct.. seems pretty legit though
> 
> :thumbup:


 I'm not 100% positive either. I'm just going off of what I have heard as well.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Actually, I believe the orange controller allows 100% engagement all of the time (even in deceleration) whereas the blue disengages the rear wheels when you let off the gas..
> 
> this is what I've heard, so I'm not sure if this is 100% correct.. seems pretty legit though
> 
> :thumbup:


 Correct. This disengages Haldex when braking, and the orange, which is now stealth/silver, doesn't.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

20v master said:


> Correct. This disengages Haldex when braking, and the orange, which is now stealth/silver, doesn't.


 
HPA only sells the orange/now stealth/silver Haldex unit now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I guess I learned something new today


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Sale is almost over... only a few days left!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

We decided to extend this sale through the end of Feb :thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------

